# Heavy Breathing?



## Orchid (Nov 26, 2009)

Today I have noticed that Dougal has been breathing rather heavy...

I thought earlier it was from being out and getting scared by the radio...but he has been in his crate for a while now...and I still have not gone to,...I was just checking on him...poops look good..he is using his litter, drinking...etc.

But it seems every time I look at him he is breathing so heavy that his whole body is moving and his ears are bobbing... He is doing that right now and he has not been out to play in hours.

Is this a Flemish thing or am I looking at another potential problem?


----------



## Orchid (Nov 26, 2009)

I just took him out and tried to sit with him but he wasnt having it...

He got down and starting running and binkying..and when I was walking around following him, he would hide and dash out to nudge me...reminded me of tag..

He didnt want to be put back in his crate, was biting the bars, nibbled pellets, hopped back into his pan and is now flopped out on the floor of the crate...

Man am I confused...
I am guessing it is probably nothing..but I would still like anyones input on it...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 26, 2009)

Is it lasting like over a half hour? Same pace? Could be a heart issue. I'm sorry to say that, but I had it happen to a bun of mine, so looking for the most elaborate and working to a less symptom is possible and a good thing! Just putting it out there, as I've dealt with it.

Orchid, the first bun I had was a large bun, not a flemmie though. He lived to be 6, and had congestive heart failure. He scared me when in his cage with hard breathing, so, yes, that's that started him going to the vet and upon an xray, that's what they found. So, he was put on meds, but passed away a few months later. I just am thankful I knew what was wrong, ya know?


----------



## Orchid (Nov 26, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Is it lasting like over a half hour? Same pace?*





> yes





> Could be a heart issue. I'm sorry to say that, but I had it happen to a bun of mine, so looking for the most elaborate and working to a less symptom is possible and a good thing! Just putting it out there, as I've dealt with it.
> 
> Orchid, the first bun I had was a large bun, not a flemmie though. He lived to be 6, and had congestive heart failure. He scared me when in his cage with hard breathing, so, yes, that's that started him going to the vet and upon an xray, that's what they found. So, he was put on meds, but passed away a few months later. I just am thankful I knew what was wrong, ya know?


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 26, 2009)

I would keep am eye on him; it could be a heart problem but maybe not... ( I have never experienced that) 

Crystal is just letting you know the worst case scenario first and maybe it isn't that at all. 


Sometimes mine have been frightened by something and whenI walk in they are breathing hard but then it will go away andI may never see it reoccur. 

so just keep track of when it is occuring...


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 26, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> Today I have noticed that Dougal has been breathing rather heavy...I can see in my bigger bunnies breathing and bobbing when their laying down. Are you sure he's just not breathing?
> 
> I thought earlier it was from being out and getting scared by the radio...but he has been in his crate for a while now...and I still have not gone to,...I was just checking on him...poops look good..he is using his litter, drinking...etc.
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 27, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Today I have noticed that Dougal has been breathing rather heavy...I can see in my bigger bunnies breathing and bobbing when their laying down. Are you sure he's just not breathing?
> ...




Okay, having trouble quoting, but anyway, where you say that he is having issues breathing and it sounds so heavy? Not good!I would get to the vet just to make sure! Keep us posted!


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 27, 2009)

I did not read this post thoroughly yesterday 

Crystal is correct in that if the breathing is still labored..he needs a vet visit ASAP


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2009)

Sam did as does Montana now. Both flemish when Peg was here she said hers do it to. More so when they are playing.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 27, 2009)

When I first got my flemish (4 and 5 months old) - they did that all the time. Scared me half to death - till I'd look at the others and they'd be doing the exact same thing.

Now that they're older - they still do it sometimes - but not too often and I'm not worried about it. I had the benefit of seeing that they ALL did it at one time - so that was pretty reassuring.

So yes - my flemmies did it / do it sometimes. I imagine as he gets older - he'll not do it as much.

Oh - and you should've seen Hermes' white ears when he'd do it - I thought either I was drunk or he was cause they moved so much while he breathed...


----------



## Orchid (Nov 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for every ones replies...

Pretty scary to see hime breathing like that but I feel more reassured knowing others have seen their flems do this too..

It comes and goes and is not a constant 



Thanks!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2009)

So glad to hear that Orchid!! Yay! Like someone else said, I am just putting it out there for worst case, cause sometimes that's what it is, ya know? Like, I lost Angel so fast...I knew about my first bun with the heart trouble. So, that's why, If I have been through something that seems similar, I like to let folks know.

Thank goodness your babes is okay! Great news!:highfive:


----------

